# TiVo Mini Connection Issues (since 4/16)



## ChrisZim (Apr 21, 2016)

I think others have also experienced this.

I have two TiVo minis and TiVo Roamio. On Saturday evening, I'm unable to stream live TV or what shows on one mini (get V87 error), on the 2nd one, I get a C133 error. Both are networked to same router as Roamio, and have been working flawlessly for > 6 months to 1 year. I've have made not changes to network. I've tried rebooting equipment, resetting IP address, etc., etc., but still get same error. I'm convinced it's a TiVo issue and not me. I wonder if something got pushed out from TiVo that is causing this issue. I've spent hours to try and fix, but have gotten no where...I give up. 

Any help


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisZim said:


> I think others have also experienced this.
> 
> I have two TiVo minis and TiVo Roamio. On Saturday evening, I'm unable to stream live TV or what shows on one mini (get V87 error), on the 2nd one, I get a C133 error. Both are networked to same router as Roamio, and have been working flawlessly for > 6 months to 1 year. I've have made not changes to network. I've tried rebooting equipment, resetting IP address, etc., etc., but still get same error. I'm convinced it's a TiVo issue and not me. I wonder if something got pushed out from TiVo that is causing this issue. I've spent hours to try and fix, but have gotten no where...I give up.
> 
> Any help


How are your Tivos networked, Ethernet or MoCA /coax/?


----------



## WaikikiTed (Apr 22, 2016)

Geez...... I have going nuts with this too for a few weeks now. Losing connection intermittently, dropping connection during live shows, ever shows, and apps like YouTube and plex not even fully loading. 

It only happens on my Mini connected via MOCA. It started about the same time the software update came out with the new Hulu app. Up until today I have been thinking that my router just was dying and contributing to the MOCA instability until I bought a $400 high end router thinking it would solve the issue. Seemed to be fine, everything was streaming well until I left the TV running and came back in the room an hour later and there's that dang "lost connection" error waiting for me.

I have read so many posts and suggestions about filters and splitters for MOCA but truthfully I never bothered since this repplaced the Comcast existing boxes that were MOCA'd through the the house and for the year since I put in the TiVo Roamioo and Minik set up I have never dropped connection once until this cycle I'm describing for the last few weeks.

I'm eagerly looking forward to your experiences on solutions. I'm considering even trying a power line adapter bridge because it can't be an worse than it is now.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

I've had issues in the same timeframe also, after running my setup for about a year with rarely a problem. My thread is here -> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539714

In my case, i don't think it has anything to do with the Tivo update. I'm struggling to imagine how that would have caused MoCA problems. I wouldn't think that is anything they are updating at this point in the lifecycle of the products.

The frustrating part about MoCA is that you don't get a lot of clues... its just plug and play... works or doesn't. I ended up having Time Warner come out to the house and was lucky enough to get a technician that had a clue. He tested the lines in the house and found some problems... most importantly my drop is bad and its causing fluctuations and noise. We did swap some things around so that its more stable now.

So I'd suggest you troubleshoot it from scratch and try to figure out where the problem is. Check your splitters to make sure they are spec'd for MoCA. Mine were not, and so I think when the line started having problems it was close to the spec and pushed it over. From talking to the knowledgable guys on here, they suggested right away to put in two filters... one at the entry and one in front of the TA. That gives you positive reflection that helps MoCA. And they suggested replacing the splitters with ones that were MoCA compatible. If your filters say 5-1005Mhz, they are not MoCA compatible. Should be 5-1500Mhz at least for MoCA 1.1 and 5-1650Mhz for MoCA 2.0. Its possible that you were close to the spec limit and something on the network change a little to push it over the edge.


----------



## warner (Jul 31, 2001)

I had similar issues last month. I have a Bolt, Roamio & 2 Minis. They are all on a wired gigabit ethernet connection. No issues the last couple of years until last month when one of the minis starting getting a v87 error. If I reboot the router/switch/mini it will stream fine for about a minute or 2 then I get network connection errors again. I tried replacing the switch, router, cables, all to no avail. And it didn't matter if the mini was connecting to the Roamio or the Bolt. Finally, I got a new mini and that solved my issue. I thought I read somewhere the network card in the mini could fail. That may have been my issue.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

warner said:


> I had similar issues last month. I have a Bolt, Roamio & 2 Minis. They are all on a wired gigabit ethernet connection. No issues the last couple of years until last month when one of the minis starting getting a v87 error. If I reboot the router/switch/mini it will stream fine for about a minute or 2 then I get network connection errors again. I tried replacing the switch, router, cables, all to no avail. And it didn't matter if the mini was connecting to the Roamio or the Bolt. Finally, I got a new mini and that solved my issue. I thought I read somewhere the network card in the mini could fail. That may have been my issue.


Interesting. I have two minis and one of them is having problems and the other night. I may pick up another one to see if that eliminates the problem.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

convergent said:


> Interesting. I have two minis and one of them is having problems and the other night. I may pick up another one to see if that eliminates the problem.


I just swapped the one that's been getting errors with the other and will see how it goes.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

convergent said:


> I just swapped the one that's been getting errors with the other and will see how it goes.


Well that didn't take long... errors persisted. I think my problem is on the cabling side... will continue back in my other thread.


----------

